# looking for an old IT joke strip



## lalbatros (May 14, 2008)

Sorry to perturb your Expert Excel discusssion that I appreciate so often.
I had a noisy discussion about IT in my compagny.
I would like to illustrate my point of view with a (very) old drawing that was very funny, but I could not find it on google.
Could you help me maybe (just once for a non xl topic) ?

The drawing showed one or two managers looking at a computer screen on the second floor.
Downstair one could see an disorganized army of IT people running and fighting with tapes, listings ...

This drawing really illustrates what I want to say.
It must be very old and maybe french or even belgian.
Have you seen it somewhere?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (May 16, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the cartoon in question but in its absence have you looked at any of the Dilbert cartoons?  They may also help with your cause......


----------



## Jonnyu182 (Jun 10, 2008)

This any good to you?


----------

